# Gentoo personalizado

## metralha761

Boas.

Vou iniciar no mundo do gentoo.

Pretendo criar uma estação de trabalho com o seguinte:

Servidor HTTP, que trabalha em localhost, com php.

Mysql

Pretendo graficamente

Browser, pretendia o firefox

Open Office

Acrobat

A pessoa k vai trabalhar com o PC e' noob/null, e kero por clicks. Pretendo que a pessoa va directo a area onde so' mete o user name e a password, depois entra numa area onde so encontra os 2 icons, o browser e o open office.

Acrescento que o acrobat so' vai servir para os pdf's criados pelo php. E vai existir uma impressora pa impressao.

Agora, acham k isto e' complicado? O que aconselham?

PS: Os acentos ficam com caracteres esquesitos, o ' depois da letra é o acento.

----------

## malloc

gdm/kdm para o login, Gnome/Kde com um menu modificado e pronto, tá o trabalho feito.

----------

## metralha761

 *malloc wrote:*   

> gdm/kdm para o login, Gnome/Kde com um menu modificado e pronto, tá o trabalho feito.

 

O KDE/Gnome papam recursos desnecessários, penso eu, penso k existem alternativas mais leves?

Tou enganado ou o firefox, openoffice e acrobat só necessitam de tar no X pa funcionarem?

----------

## malloc

Se queres um WM light podes sempre escolher entre um dos *box ou o xfce4 (eu pessoalmente uso o ultimo)

----------

## Mythos

Bom queres dar um uso apenas pessoal ao servidor de php certo ?

A tua máquina é o que ?

Se tiveres uma máquina fraca, basta instalares o xorg-x11, fluxbox, mozilla-firefox e mod_php com as flags mysql, gp, apache2 ...

se tiveres uma boa máquina mas não quiseres grandes pesos, xorg-x11, gnome-light, mozilla-firefox e mod_php com as ditas flags ...

Caso estejas uma de meter o que te apetecer emerge xorg-x11 kde gnome mozilla-firefox mod_php com as ditas flags.

Para uma solução intermédia:

```
emerge --sync; emerge xorg-x11;emerge gnome-light; USE="-kde" emerge mozilla-firefox;USE="mysql gd apache2 crypt" emerge mod_php
```

Por exmeplo se tu fizeres emerge -pv mod_php sem o USE, irás reparar que muitas flags estão desactivadas, se usares o USE irás ver que passam a ficar activas, tens outros modos de activar as flags:

```
cd /etc/;mkdir portage;echo "dev-php/mod_php gd crypt apache2 mysql" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

nota: 

ao meter flags do tipo apache2 e mysql no mod_php, ao emergir este pacote ele irá bsucar as respectivas dependências, ao fazer isso o pacote apache2 e mysql será emergido também.

----------

## metralha761

Como disse, não sou eu kem vai usar a maquina, mas sim alguem k só vai precisar das ferramentas k descriminei.

A pessoa kem o vai usar vai ser só mesmo para estas coisas.

Digamos k vais ser uma maquina de gestão para uma escola, que vai ter as funções, emitir facturas e gerir as aulas/cursos, isto td vai trabalhar em PHP com a basedados mysql. O Acrobat é pa sair o resultado a imprimir ou as facturas.

Com estas limitações, alguem brincalhão não vai para a maquina fazer porcaria, já para não falar que está num SO linux e nao windows  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Exporadicamente eu vou fazer manutenção, mas poderá ser por rede e com um portatil, bastando entrar no servidor http e fazer o k é preciso  :Wink: 

----------

## Mythos

toda  lista que disses-te é possível ser aplicada no Gentoo, aliás se quiseres trabalhar em .NET, também o podes; tens o mod_mono para o php e o monodevelop como GUI para programares em .net, em termos de php como disse, mod_php e tens o o gphpedit como GUI para programares.

MS OFFICE ~= OPENOFFICE

Acrobat Reader ~= gpdf (Isto para gnome mas também o há para KDE ou outros)

http://packages.gentoo.org

nesse link tens todos os pacotes existentes para o gnome

----------

## metralha761

Tks pela vossa ajuda, está a ser bastante util e a conhecer melhor as potencialidade do gentoo.

Mas tenho uma pergunta. Tecnologia 64 bits, alguem ja fez testes numa maquina AMD64 com o gento a 32 bits e a 64 bits?

Com isto queria ter uma maior nussão das potencialidades reais dos 64 bits e nada melhor k uma maquina excelente em ambos os lados para testes reais, principalmente juntado o mesmo SO.

----------

## Mythos

Uso nativamente a 64 bit's só tenho duas limitações ATI e Macromedia Flash, de resto porta-se bastante bem para uma tecnologia nova, tem  bastante suporte no gentoo.

Tenho um AMD64 3000+ (laptop)

----------

## metralha761

Mas ja fizeste testes pa sabermos o verdadeiro impacto dos 64 bits versos 32 bits?

Era isso que gostava de ver  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mythos

Posso-te dizer que um amd64 3000+(1800 mhz) é muito mais rápido que um amd 2200+ (1800 mhz) aliás nem tem comparação o tempo de compilação.

Mas só te posso dizer essa comparação directa porque infelizmente, não posso testar a nível de jogos, graças à ATI ...

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Mas só te posso dizer essa comparação directa porque infelizmente, não posso testar a nível de jogos, graças à ATI ...

 

Só uma coisa... acho que medir o desempenho com base em jogos não seja uma boa, suponho eu que um 1.8ghz seja mais que o suficiente pra qualquer jogo dos mais recentes.

O gargalo nesse caso quase sempre está na placa de vídeo, e quando está na CPU fica muito difícil de mensurar, e mesmo que fosse o caso o ideal seria o uso de um jogo "64 bits real" que o processador realmente use as instruções que ele tem a capacidade de usar.

Talvez rodar doom3 e ver o quanto do processador está sendo usado desse uma idéia... se tivesse uma versão 64 bits, porém como disse é ruim de medir isso, pois outros fatores podem influenciar muito nesse caso como por exemplo o uso de kernel preemptivo entre outras.

Realmente o tempo de compilação é uma das melhores formas de se medir o desempenho... o tempo de compilação da kdelib seria excelente pra um benckmark  :Very Happy: 

----------

